# 100 L Macro rattle???? Is this normal???



## CanonGrunt (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello.

I bought the 100 L Macro IS USM and I have found that it rattles on the inside. When you pick it up you can hear something hitting the sides. Someone told me that this was the hybrid IS, but it seems way too excessive to me. Thoughts? Any one else have this problem?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## recon photography (Apr 9, 2012)

you can hear the IS in that lens but i'm not sure i'd call it a rattle how loud are we talking and does it happen when you tern IS off?


----------



## Michael_pfh (Apr 9, 2012)

It's usually focusing silently, certainly no rattling can be heard.

Better send it back and/or exchange it for a flawless copy as long as you are still within the buyer's remorse period.


----------



## dunkers (Apr 9, 2012)

I know that the hybrid IS is relatively louder compared to others due to the gyroscope inside or something like that.

But if the sound occurs when you're picking up the camera when it is off, then something may be wrong.


----------



## DHL1313 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shut off the IS. Does it still make the noise? Also what body are you using ? My friend has a 7D and a 70-200 2.8 IS II and the lens made a weird noise to him as well. His IS was noticeably louder than my 70-200 2.8 IS V1. I had a similar issue a long time ago and I needed a firmware update.

So try 

shutting off the IS
your lens on another camera
another 100L on your camera

Good luck


----------



## japhoto (Apr 9, 2012)

Just noticed something in a whole another thread...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5474.0

Read the part in the first post about the 100L macro. Don't know if it _should_ sound like that though...


----------



## NAshby (Apr 9, 2012)

A friend of mine had that happen to him, he said he sent it back and got a new one and the issue was gone. It's to do with the hybrid IS being knocked out of alignment from what I'm told.


----------



## Kane (Apr 9, 2012)

A little while ago I also noticed a rattle in mine after a night of shooting and after it was taken off the camera. I put it back on the camera changed all the switches and tried to lock focus. As soon as it did the lens was solid again and I've never had it happen again. My thinking is the mode or action that the lens was dismounted from the camera caused the internal elements to shake freely and once properly used and stored, allowed the lens to function normal again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

Kane said:


> My thinking is the mode or action that the lens was dismounted from the camera caused the internal elements to shake freely and once properly used and stored, allowed the lens to function normal again.



FWIW, Canon warns against powering off the camera or unmounting the lens while the IS is operating.


----------



## Kane (Apr 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, Canon warns against powering off the camera or unmounting the lens while the IS is operating.



Interesting...is this for all IS lenses or only hybrid IS? I usually try to turn the camera off when changing lenses but it doesn't always happen, so I assume the shutter must have been pressed as the lens was dismounted. I hope that, the action alone does not hurt the lens (I don't feel it did), but you can feel how vulnerable the elements become when loose, to the point where a hard bump would definitely cause some serious damage.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

Kane said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, Canon warns against powering off the camera or unmounting the lens while the IS is operating.
> ...



All IS lenses. For example, from the manual for the 24-105mm f/4L IS:


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 10, 2012)

Not Normal. My friend had this happen to his 100L macro during one of our wedding photography photoshoots. I have the same lens, his rattled, mine did not. His was fixed under Canon warranty.


----------

